#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Zelf een gezichtsmasker maken

## FANTACHAT

Een masker kunt u het beste 1 x per week opbrengen. Uiteraard moet u van te voren altijd goed weten wat voor huidtype u heeft. Dan weet u meteen ook wat u van een masker kunt verwachten.

U moet de masker substantie altijd minstens 15  20 minuten op de huid laten zitten. Dit omdat de werkstoffen die hierin zitten die tijd nodig hebben om in de huid te trekken. Ook moet u , voor u het masker opbrengt, dit altijd doen op een gereinigde en liefst warme huid. Bijv. na bad of douche. Want in een warme huid trekken de werkstoffen goed in. Een masker, of dat nu gekocht heeft of zelf heeft gemaakt kunt u het beste opbrengen met een zgn. maskerkwast. 


[B]Voedend masker tegen een droge huid 

Ananas  Papaja
Ingredinten: 150 ml sap van een verse ananas 
1 rijpe Papaja 
1 theelepel honing 
1 eetlepel yoghurt

[B]Bereiding:
Pureer het vruchtvlees van een rijpe Papaja tot een moes 
Giet daarbij 150 ml ananassap en roer er vervolgens 1 theelepel honing en 1 eetlepel yoghurt doorheen. 
Breng dit mengsel met een maskerkwast aan op het vooraf gereinigde gezicht.

*Inwerken:
Laat het mengsel minstens 15 tot 20 minuten intrekken en was het vervolgens af met lauwwarm water.

Appel  slagroom masker 

Door de werkstoffen van de appel en lijnzaad wordt de vochtigheidsgraad van de huid verbeterd en de huid wordt gevoed met gezonde vetten iuit het eigeel en slagroom. 

Ingredinten: 1 theelepel fijngeraspte appel 
de helft van een eidooier 
15 gram dunne slagroom 
10 gram gebroken lijnzaad (verkrijgbaar bij de Reformwinkel)

Bereiding:[/B
Laat het Lijnzaad ongeveer 5-10 minuten in heet water wellen 
Haal het uit het water (met bijv. een theezeefje) en meng hierdoor de eierdooier en de zoete slagroom. 
Voeg als laatste de theelepel geraspte appel doorheen en schep alles goed door elkaar. 
Inwerken:
Doe dit mengsel 15 tot 20 minuten op het gereinigde gezicht en was het hierna met lauwwarm water goed af.


Avocado-ei-olijfolie masker [/B
Werking: vochtigheid toevoeging aan de droge huid

Ingredinten: 1 rijpe Avocado 
1 eierdooier 
3 eetlepels (koud geperste) olijfolie /Arganolie
1 theelepel honing 
1 theelepel Hamamelis lotion 
1 theelepel appelazijn

Bereiding:
Prak het vlees van de Avocado fijn en vermeng dit met de honing. Doe hierbij de appelazijn en de Hamamelis lotion en roer dit goed door elkaar. 
Vervolgens klop het eigeel tot een schuimige massa en roer dit door het mengsel. Roer er vervolgens druppel voor druppel de olijfolie doorheen.

Inwerken:
Breng de brei aan op het gereinigd gezicht en laat het 30 minuten inwerken. 
Spoel het masker er vervolgens met lauwwarm water af. 
In het algemeen is na dit masker geen extra verzorgingscrme nodig.


Vermoeide huid 

Abrikosen pakking


Ingredinten: 1 of 2 rijpe Abrikozen 
1 theelepel honing

Bereiding:
Het velletje afdoen van de Abrikozen en het vruchtvlees (uiteraard na het verwijderen van de pit) fijnprakken. Hierdoor de honing verdelen.

Inwerken:

Ongeveer 15-20 minuten op een gereinigde huid laten zitten. Daarna met lauwwarm water afwassen.





Abrikozen masker

Ingredinten:  geschilde Abrikoos 
1 theelepel slagroom 
5 druppels plantaardige olie bijv. olijfolie (koud geperst) of Arganolie

Bereiding:
Prak het vruchtvlees van de Abrikoos en vermeng dit met de slagroom en de olie.

Werking:
Op de gereinigde huid doen en 15-20 minuten laten intrekken. 
Met lauwwarm water verwijderen

Tegen een vette huid 

Arnica (Valkruid) bloesem masker

Ingredinten: 1 theelepel arnica bloesem (Reformwinkel)
 liter water 
3 theelepels gehakte amandelen 
 theelepel tarwekiemolie of arganolie

Bereiding:
Zet een klein kopje thee met de Arnicabloesem en  liter heet water. 
Vermeng hiermee de amandelspijs en de Tarwekiemolie tot een brei. 

Werking:
Breng deze brei aan op een gereinigd gezicht en laat het een half uur inwerken. 
Haal het af met warm water en als laatste spoel na met koud water.


Een reinigend gist masker dat prima werkt op een vette huid en bij acne
NIEUW NIEUW NIEUW


Ingredinten: 4 eetlepels halfvolle melk 
 theelepel honing 
1 kleine bolletje verse gist (verkrijgbaar bij een kleine bakker)

Bereiding:Warm de melk een klein beetje tot hij lauwwarm is. Los hierin de honing op en roer daarna de gist erdoor heen. 
Roer alles door elkaar tot er een dikke brij is ontstaan. 
Breng dit masker op uiteraard op een vooraf gereinigd gezicht. Natuurlijk niet op de ogen en over de lippen. 
Laat dit masker minstens 15 tot 20 minuten zitten in ieder geval tot het goed droog geworden is. 
Was het er daarna met een schoon washandje en veel warm water goed af. 
Als laatste spoelt u het gezicht goed met koud water om de porin weer te laten sluiten. 
Het masker heeft de beste werking als u het toepast voordat u naar bed gaat. Dan heeft de nawerking van de gist namelijk de hele nacht de tijd om zijn werk te doen.

Werking:Houdt u er rekening mee dat door de werking van de gist juist de talgproppen naar buiten komen. Dus zal uw acne tijdelijk even erger worden. Dat is niet leuk maar daarna zult u constateren dat het gelukkig minder wordt. Als u er een gewoonte van maakt om deze pakking iedere week toe te passen zult u merken dat uw puistjes en ontstekingen ook daadwerkelijk zullen verminderen. 

Eveneens een zeer goed masker voor een Acne huid:
Meng een halve geschilde zure augurk, die hierna heel fijn geprakt wordt met 2 eetlepels Acasia honing en 1 eetlepel groene klei in poedervorm (bijv. Vertargil in poedervorm).
Vermeng deze ingredinten heel goed zodat er een mooie egale massa ontstaat 
Breng dit masker aan op en vooraf gereinigd gezicht bijv. na het douchen of baden als de huid nog warm is. Hierna alles goed afwassen met lauwwarm water

DEZE TIP GELDT VOOR ALLE MASKERTJES:


ALS EEN MASKER WORDT OPGEBRACHT OP EEN WARME HUID KUNNEN DE 

WERKSTOFFEN EXTRA GOED INWERKEN !!



HEEFT U ZELF EEN HEEL GOED "RECEPT" VOOR EEN GEZICHTSMASKER OF LICHAAMSPAKKING STUURT U MIJ DIT OP DAN WIL IK HET GRAAG PLAATSEN.

ZO HEBBEN WE ER DAN ALLEMAAL PLEZIER VAN !

Tegen droog haar: 


Ingredinten: 1 eetlepel melk, 1 eierdooier, 1 theelepel azijn.



Dit alles goed mengen en dan op je haar doen.



Het beste is het als het 15 tot 20 minuten in kan werken. Daarna uitspoelen en het haar opmaken zoals gewoonlijk.



Hieronder een paar recepten voor verschillende huidtypen 

Melk masker tegen droge huid


Ingredinten : 1 theelepel poedermelk, 1 theelepell honing, 1 theelepel Alo vera gel en 2 druppels essentile olie



Bereiding
Mix de ingredinten goed met elkaar. Laat het dan op een kwartier op uw gezicht , was het daarna af met een warme washandje. Dit recept is goed twee personen



Suiker masker
Goed werkende gezichtsmaker voor de wat oudere huidtypen



Ingredienten: 2 theelepels suiker en 3 theelepels warm water. 

Bereiding: Roer de suiker in het warme water tot dat het geheel gesmolten is. Kijk goed dat alle klontjes verdwenen zijn anders kan het de huid beschadigen. Breng het dan aan op uw gezicht en masseer het goed in met draaiende bewegingen. Reinig het dan met een warm stomend washandje (eventjes in de magnetron, kijk uit dat het niet te heet is). 



Yoghurt maskerYoghurt masker voor de gevoelige of verbrande huid.


Ingredienten: 1 kopje koude yoghurt, een halve kopje havermout. 


Bereiding: Doe de ingredinten bij elkaar en mix het. Smeer het op je gezicht en laat het 15 minuten intrekken. Was het af met het gestoomde washandje (verwarmd in de magnetron). Je kan ook voor de verandering de havermout vervangen door eieren (zonder eigeel). 

Honing yoghurt masker voor alle huidtypen
Dit heerlijke masker is heel gemakkelijk te maken met maar 2 ingredinten
Benodigdheden: 
1 theelepel honing ( eventjes 5 sec. minuutje in de magnetron voor harde honingsoorten) en 1 theelepel yoghurt (geen dieet of light maar gewone yoghurt). 
Bereiding: Mix de twee ingredinten samen en smeer het dan royaal over je gezicht. Laat het dan 15 minuten op je gezicht zitten. Was daarna je gezicht met een lekker warm washandje. 
Heeft u een echt droge huid? Doe dan 2 theelepels honing in plaats van 1.
Vette huid? Doe er dan enkele druppels limoensap bij. 

Gezichtsmasker van kattenzand voor alle huidtypenDit gezichtsmasker is gemaakt van kattenzand en heeft een duurzame werking (geen grap!).
In kattenzand zit dezelfde soort klei die in dure spa's ook gebruikt worden voor kleimaskers.
Benodigdheden:
2 eetlepels kattenzand (u moet er wel zeker van zijn dat dit kattenzand bestaat uit 100% natuurlijke klei), water, enkele druppels van je favoriete essentile olin.
Bereiding:
Mix het water met wat eetlepels kattenzand en enkele druppels essentile olin bij elkaar (Deze olin worden gebruik om er een lekker geurtje aan te geven en bovendien als u een olie gebruikt die geschikt is voor uw huidtype is dat natuurlijk extra mooi meegenomen).
Doe het dan royaal op uw gezicht en laat het 15 minuten inwerken. Was het dan af met lekker warm water.

Bananen masker voor de vette huidDit masker ontspant de huid.
Let op:Reinig uw gezicht goed voor u het masker opbrengt !
Benodigdheden: 

1 banaan, het liefst een rijpe, 1 theelepel honing, een sinaasappel of limoen. 
Bereiding: 
Mix de banaan en de honing samen, voeg er flink wat druppels van de sinaasappel of limoen aan toe. Laat het 15 minuten op uw gezicht zitten. 



Wortel masker helpt goed bij een onzuivere huidBenodigdheden: 

2 tot 3 grote wortels, 2  eetlepels honing. 
Bereiding:
Kook de wortels en als ze gaar zijn pureer ze dan of prak ze met een vorm goed fijn. Roer de honing er doorheen en als het mengsel een aangename temperatuur heeft (test op de binnenkant van uw pols) laat het masker 15 minuten op uw gezicht zitten. Was het daarna af met koud water.

Eiermasker: tegen een vette huid en dus ook tegen mee-eters
Benodigdheden:

Meng stijf geslagen eiwit met wat druppels citroensap en laat dit minstens 15 minuten op het gezicht zitten.

Dan afnemen met een washandje met warm water.

Een peeling met Lijnzaad
Benodigdheden: van ieder genoemd product een theelepel:
1. fijn gemalen (bijv. in een oude koffiemolen) lijnzaad
2. tarwezemelen
3. grof zeezout
4. geneeskrachtige aarde bijv. Vertargil

Meng dit alles goed door elkaar en maak er met een beetje warm water een dikke brij van. 
Zorg voor een goed gereinigd gezicht, hals en decollet.
Bevochtig de huiddelen met water en masseer dan met ronde bewegingen deze brij goed over de huid. Daarna wordt de peeling met veel warm water afgespoeld en breng daarna uw gewone producten (bijv. dag- of nachtcreme) op.
Ook kunt u hierna heel mooi een op uw huid afgestemd masker opbrengen.*

----------


## FANTACHAT

Tegen droog haar: 

Ingredinten: 1 eetlepel melk, 1 eierdooier, 1 theelepel azijn.

Dit alles goed mengen en dan op je haar doen

Het beste is het als het 15 tot 20 minuten in kan werken. Daarna uitspoelen en het haar opmaken zoals gewoonlijk.

*moet je het op je hoofdhuid smeren of gewoon overal*

----------

